# head bolt torque



## rbwck (May 7, 2007)

i have an old B-80 with the 8hp Kohler. it has a blown head gasket. i have the new gasket...what is the torque for the head bolts??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is probably a bit more info. than you wanted but still a LOT of great information for stock, normal users. Hope this helps. 

Information about the Cylinder Head on Single Cylinder Kohler Engines


----------



## rbwck (May 7, 2007)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very Welcome. Be sure to post a follow up on how your repair project turns out. We just LOVE pics too!


----------



## rbwck (May 7, 2007)

well here are a few pics to tide you over then! sorry but none of my equipment is show quality...










and here's an off topic pic of my B-80's big brother...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Show quality??? Sure looks to me that they have been VERY well cared for and look to be in original condition. Heck, I am over 50 years old and I show a little wear n tear.


----------



## rbwck (May 7, 2007)

thanks for the kind words. yes, they both are in original condition and both are well used but still work well.


----------

